# Toddler safety/learning to ride



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope someone can help me.
I am looking for this thing that somehow attaches to a western saddle and it has large pieces of velcro that wraps around a small child's legs, so they can't fall off the horse.
I've been looking on the internet, but I've had no success becuse I don't know what it's called.
If any one can help me, I thank you in advance.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Are you sure you want something to velcro a little kid to a saddle? It doesn't sound safe at all, if you had a runaway or even a spook it could be deadly.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you sure you want something to velcro a little kid to a saddle? It doesn't sound safe at all, if you had a runaway or even a spook it could be deadly.


Agreed. If the child doesn't have strength and balance to sit in a saddle while a horse is being led around, he's probably too young to be on the horse.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've never seen such a thing sold, it doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't mean to put a toddler on a horse & just turn them loose. I want to lead the horse around with my Grandkids on the horse. But I can't lead the horse & keep my hand on the kid at the same time. I figure the sooner I can get the Grandkids used to horses & riding the better, but I don't want them to get hurt either.
The Grandkids are almost 4 & 2, 1/2. The horse is about 25 yrs.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Perhaps you're thinking of something like this but they aren't really considered safe. You would be better to look at one of the buddy attachments for your saddle if you know your horse is okay riding double.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxckqAbovWI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I say this gently.
Whoever thought to invent such an item should be dragged by a runaway horse until their physical damage matches the brain damage they must already have.

Because when people see such an item being sold, they think that there are some Wise and Caring Powers That Be that have determined this thing promotes Safety.

Nothing is further from the truth.

Here is what would happen should you use those velcro things and then 25 yo horse makes a sudden move, for whatever reason.
The velcro keeps the child from sliding off and away. It will NOT keep them from coming off the saddle. It just provides more resistance, meaning instead of having a chance at sliding clear, your little one does more of a roll down the side and ends close to if not under the horse. It also makes it well-nigh impossible to snatch your beloved baby to safety.

And please, don't think it's about the horse. No horse is immune to a dog charging it, accidentally sucking a bee up it's nose (I've seen that), or even having a heart attack and dying. And the little one might panic and start to scream and cry - now you're wrestling with velcro to pull them into your comforting arms AND trying to hold the horse still with this screaming on it's back.

You need to be able to snatch some shirt and whip that baby off that horse.
If you can't do this by yourself, then just don't let the kids ride till you have one person to handle the horse and one person to keep a hand on the baby.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Otter said:


> *You need to be able to snatch some shirt and whip that baby off that horse.*If you can't do this by yourself, then just don't let the kids ride till you have one person to handle the horse and one person to keep a hand on the baby.


That made me laugh. But so true.


----------



## stormaq (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I do mean this sincerly. I will check into the buddy attachment.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

whoaaaaa
I have never heard of such a (stupid) thing.
where do folks come up with this stuff?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxckqAbovWI&feature=player_embedded


It's just too bad that woman disabled comments on that video.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The whole video is one very complete example of everything you shouldn't do with kids and horses.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

If your child can't stay on without being tied on, he or she is too young to be on a horse. Too many things could happen and happen way faster than you can react. Perhaps consider a small pony and child-sized saddle. At least if your child falls off, it won't be far.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen women just about due to deliver, riding an equine.

I've seen women with just about new infants riding, carrying the baby in some kind of sling on the front of the women's body. Perhaps, stormaq, something like this would be safer for the child.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

When our kids were _that_ little, DH just held them while he rode around in little circles around the yard with me trotting along beside in case Dad decided he had to throw me a kid.  I've often joked that my kids were riding before they were walking. 

By the time they were a little over a year, they were old enough to hang on. I'd basically "lead" my horse while I walked alongside the horse's shoulder. Close enough I can make a grab if needs be. 


By 2.5, and definitely by 4, they were old enough to lead around in an adult saddle, just hanging on to the horn. I usually walked by the horse's head. 
But I don't see why you can't just start out leading near the shoulder. (You might need to work with your horse a bit if he doesn't want to do this).


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If the child can't stay on with his own power, he is too young.

Or else you could lead the horse and have another adult with both hands on the child.

My child started riding very young, sitting in front of me, on a very reliable horse who would actually move under the rider if the rider got off balance and wasn't afraid of anything. But there are a heck of a lot of horses I wouldn't trust to carry a child, and my experience is that a lot of people have no idea how their horse will react and they think the horse is reliable when it definitely is not.

If you want your child to enjoy riding, then make darn sure the child never gets hurt while near horses.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I was one of those preggo riders. Every ditch jump would put a bruise on my belly! At 8 months when I fell off..I was done riding pregnant.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I was also a pregnant rider and I rode to within days of delivery and likeoregon woodsmok, mine started riding with me when they were quite young.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

stormaq said:


> I don't mean to put a toddler on a horse & just turn them loose. I want to lead the horse around with my Grandkids on the horse. But I can't lead the horse & keep my hand on the kid at the same time. I figure the sooner I can get the Grandkids used to horses & riding the better, but I don't want them to get hurt either.
> The Grandkids are almost 4 & 2, 1/2. The horse is about 25 yrs.


You shouldn't velcro the child. Our horsey guy took a piece of foam and cut it so that his grandson fit in front of him. Your children should be able to sit upright and balance themselves at their ages. Our horsey guy used his foam saddle with his grandson even when he was under two. He has only very well trained horses. 

It looks like the youtube woman just ran a leather belt around that poor child's waist and the saddle horn. She's asking for big time trouble. Bouncy, bouncy my foot.


----------

